# Primary Infertility



## clshaw (Apr 2, 2014)

Hi All, 

me and my other half have just been told we have primary infertility, due to a very low sperm count, and low motility (we haven't been given figures) GP says we are looking at ICSI or IVF.
this is a whole scary world now, one that was lingering in nightmares, now its reality, and i don't know where to turn, 
hubby has taken the news brilliantly, like he's been told he has a cold


thanks
Charlotte


----------



## Smithy2 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi there,

Sorry to hear you are feeling like this, we have had two rounds of IVF, the first with a mixture of IFV and ICSI, the second just with ICSI due to male factor infertility, and my hubby took it all in his stride, 

Not sure if you are new to this site, but I found it really helpful when we first started out with our IVF as I didn't have any friends who were going through the same thing and no-ne really understood what it was like.

It is so nice to talk to other people who understand what you are going through, and everyone is rally friendly and supportive.

Wishing you luck with your onward journey, use this site to your advantage, it really is a great source of support.

Take care xx


----------



## clshaw (Apr 2, 2014)

This site is proving to be a god send, so much help and support, we have friends who had problems, so at least we have someone who knows how it feels.

Our gp has been very supportive, keeping things light hearted and reassuring us that things will be ok, suggested giving DH's swimmer arm bands to help them swim! 

I know we will get there, we have age on our side, just want our little ones to have time with grandparents etc

Thank you for your support
Charlotte


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

i had a GP write 'primary infertility' on a form and hand it to me when sending me off for a blood test with no explanation at all of what it meant. i went into a flat panic like i was walking around with a death sentence in my bag. i honestly thought this doctor had taken one look at me and decided i would never ever have a baby. At the time i believed strongly that fertility was a yes/no thing, you were fertile (able to have a baby) or infertile (it would be impossible). it was extremely cruel for this GP to put me in that situation, and looking back i should have demanded an explanation but i was so shocked and upset i couldn't do it... as far as i was concerned my biggest fear was coming true, i was being told flat out i was 'infertile' which as far as i was concerned meant 'no baby ever'. 


of course it turned out differently in the end. The NHS does suck, that bit's true...they don't explain things properly or even always use terms consistently and they frequently assume that the meaning of something is the same to everyone...


... but it turned out i just needed icsi treatment and after a long journey including a miscarriage, i'm being induced tomorrow and could be holding the baby i thought i'd never have by tomorrow night. so you're just at the first step on a rough road, but hopefully things will work out for you too. good luck x x


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Glad you found the site honey because it does feel scary at first. Like Goldbunny said, the term "infertile" means something different medically as to what the general population think the word means. 

My hubby had some swimmer issues and in the run up to treatment he stopped drinking completely (which was a massive chore for him, and he moaned a lot), improved his diet, and took Wellman vitamins. The consultant was really pleased with the results. We still needed ICSI, but there was much more good sperms to choose from!

Good luck to you both, and my main piece of advise is to take each day/appointment/scan/injection one day at a time and secondly, if in doubt do not be afraid to ask questions either on here or at your clinic.

Xxxx


----------

